# moraira



## somejest (Jan 10, 2017)

Has anyone camped recently in Moraira near Javia, we went there scouting around a couple of years back and noticed about 6 vans wild camping in car park on beach. Am thinking of going during march and wondered what the situation is like now.


----------



## zakat36 (Jan 14, 2017)

Was there last year - no change.


----------



## zakat36 (Jan 14, 2017)

Was there last year - no change.


----------



## pzboy (Jan 14, 2017)

*Moraira - good*

We stayed with other vans for 4 nights 2 weeks ago on the waste ground between the huge car park and the vine field on the right as you enter Moraira overlooked by The Wok restaurant. No probs. The beach car park - you may be moved on now.


----------



## pzboy (Jan 14, 2017)

*Moraira - good*

We were there for 3 nights 2 weeks ago. No problem. Use the beach car park and u may be moved on. We used the strip of wasteground between the huge carpark and the vine field on the right as u drive into Moraira overlooked by the Wok Restaurant. We only move on because 2 german vans arrived and put out tables and chairs.


----------



## somejest (Jan 18, 2017)

*Moraira*

Sounds good look forward to getting down there thanks guys for the replies.


----------



## jacquigem (May 5, 2017)

We stopped on the main tarmac car park for one night no problem (no facilities) . Decided against car park outside scallops at javea due to broken glass on ground . Looked like there may have been problems there.


----------



## mif622 (Nov 1, 2017)

*Javea Situation*

Hi,

It occurs to me I could contribute.  Since I live some of the time in Javea   Actually Benitachell, half way between Javea & Moraira.

Does this forum keep a 'list of places', POIs, or something where it may be more appropriate to post this info?

Anyway, the spot next to Scallops where most used to park has been fenced off for a while.  There is no development going on, but clearly the fence is there to stay.  Local chit-chat is that the owner of the ground just got fed up with the mess left by the inconsiderate few, the noise and offence caused to residents in the adjacent apartments, and that too many over-stayed their welcome.  So he just fenced it off.

(If you've not been to Javea for a few years, Scallops wasn't at that location before, but you'll know the dusty parking bit I mean - close to the beach, MasyMas, ...)

I've seen quite a few parked up on the grid of streets near there, where the funfair is.  However, in the last 6 months, that has started to be developed with apartment blocks, so is unlikely to be an option now or in the future.

The only place left in Javea is along the rocky beach between the Arenal and the Port, which is a fantastic spot, but is right on the front in full view of the local Policia.  A quick over-night - out of tourist season - is probably OK, but any longer stay, you will get moved.

That leaves nothing currently in Javea - apart from the 2 proper sites: Camping Naranjal, cramped pitches; Camping Javea, nicer.

Moraira.  I take it you guys are referring to the rough land on the right as you enter Moraira from inland.  Entered down a slip opposite the Wok into the municipal car park.  Behind the kiddies play park.  You should be fine there - on the rough ground behind, not the tarmac car park.  But note the market is in that car park every Friday, so you will want to park out of the way up the back of the rough ground.  And don't expect to get a large van in or out on a Friday for all the parked cars.

Hope that helps someone, and if the situation changes in Javea I'll try to remember to come back here and update.


----------

